# Fly control?



## Tony the tank (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I have been doing a lot of traveling for business the last few month.. And have noticed a incredible increase in flies in the enclosures... I'm talking hundreds... I hafly even hanging fly paper by the dozen...I even brought 3 lg yard fly zappers and mounted them in each enclosure... But still the numbers don't go down... I change the substrate(hay) every week or two and pick up there deposits in between... So I keep it pretty clean.. But it's incredible how many are in there enclosures..... Any one have any recommendations on how to get rid of them... I can't put the big guys out yet it's still to cold... So it has to be tort friendly

.. Not sure if they have the ability to harm the big boys but I can see that they are annoyed by there presence....

Thoughts opinions?


----------



## ascott (Apr 2, 2012)

Hector, I am a no chemical use freak P), so found these;

"basil plants by the door will rid u of the flies. i've been bother by house flies for years even have chemial sprayer on my carport to no relief. then read article about basil, flies can't stand the smell. my carport was covered every day with them got inside my house i was killing them all the time anywhere from 50 - 75 everyday. bought sweet basil plants and placed 1 by the carport door and 1 on a table and then no more flies has worked all summer. i had flies where we live for the past 16 years this is the first year i not gone crazy over the flies inthe house. "


Use mint as a fly repellent. Small sachets of crushed mint can be placed around the home to discourage flies.

Bay leaves, cloves and eucalyptus wrapped in small cheesecloth squares can be 
hung by open windows or doors.


Place a small, open container of sweet basil and clover near pet food or any open food in the house.

A few drops of eucalyptus oil on a scrap of absorbant cloth will deter flies. Leave in areas where flies are a problem.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 2, 2012)

Several years ago there were flies that were drawn to the enclosure by the tort food not the waste,they looked like the everyday housefly but were a bit smaller,I used fly traps, but baited them with raw corn on the cob not the stinky stuff you get with the traps, I cut the kernels off the cob to release the juices and they went crazy for it.


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 2, 2012)

Only issue is they seem to have taken a strong hold.. There are no windows they are not getting in but must be breeding inside the enclosure... No water very little waste.. Have completely cleaned the enclosure this weekend.. They are still there.. The zapper gets a few every now in then but they seem to be staying low like they are hiding in the hay ..there are so many.. They are actually leaving fecal deposits on the torts shell...will try basil.. And the corn hopefully draw them to the zapper......otherwise I might have to move them out for a day and use a few bombs... But even that idea is with dangers as most of the enclosure is wood..


----------



## ascott (Apr 2, 2012)

Hector, I don't intend to be gross by asking this? But have you inspected each and every one of your torts....checking to make sure that they don't have an injury that is not obvious and or any shell issue? I only ask because you say that there is no outside entry and you say that they are staying close to ground level (tort level)?

I can not stand flies....pesky buggers...


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 2, 2012)

Len said:


> Several years ago there were flies that were drawn to the enclosure by the tort food not the waste,they looked like the everyday housefly but were a bit smaller,I used fly traps, but baited them with raw corn on the cob not the stinky stuff you get with the traps, I cut the kernels off the cob to release the juices and they went crazy for it.



What are fly traps... I use fly paper and also tried some tub with a liquid that home depot sells... Didn't catch a thing with the tub...

Question how hot would I need to get the enclosure up to kill the flies...will heat even kill them??


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 2, 2012)

There are several types sold, farm and feed stores have the best selection, you can also use a 2 liter soda bottle cut in half and the top half turned upside down and placed on the bottom half it works like a funnel.Check your enclosure in the corners and any crevice( or any possible area that could be use for egg laying) for larvae that look like Phoenix worms, that what the ones I had looked like.


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> Hector, I don't intend to be gross by asking this? But have you inspected each and every one of your torts....checking to make sure that they don't have an injury that is not obvious and or any shell issue? I only ask because you say that there is no outside entry and you say that they are staying close to ground level (tort level)?
> 
> I can not stand flies....pesky buggers...



Soaked them all this weekend... No wounds....no shell issues... I'm afraid all these flies might be harmful to them...


----------



## ascott (Apr 2, 2012)

> What are fly traps..



http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=vXN6T4X-BceaiQKeqsll&ved=0CIcBEPMCMAM


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 3, 2012)

All Great tips from everyone â€¦..Iâ€™m assuming your enclosure is outside?
If itâ€™s the common house fly Iâ€™m surprised since the temps in your area at this time would be cold. Common house fly (Musca domestica) is a cosmopolitan companion of humans and domestic animals. House flies are generally found in greatest numbers during the hotter summer months. House flies are less than 3/8 inch in length and have four dark stripes down the back of their thorax. They do not bite, House flies have sponging mouthparts and eat solid food by first liquefying it with their saliva.
Under favorable conditions house flies can reproduce prodigiously because of their rapid developmental time and the large number of eggs produced by each femaleâ€”several batches of about 100 to 150 eggs. Eggs are laid in warm, moist, organic materials such as manure, garbage, lawn clippings, decaying vegetables and fruits, or soils contaminated with any of these materials. Under optimal summertime conditions, house flies can complete their development from egg to adult in as little as 7 days. 

Because they have sponging mouthparts, they may play an important role in disease transmission to humans and animals. House flies serve as carriers of disease agents due to their predilection for feeding on animal wastes, garbage, and human foods. House flies are known to carry bacteria and viruses that cause conditions such as diarrhea, cholera, food poisoning, yaws, dysentery, and eye infections.

I have an abundance of them too in the summer time, mostly due to the fact both neighborsâ€™ have multi dogs â€¦and talk about crap!
( heaven breeding grounds for flies).

Once you â€œ clean upâ€ the mess inside , the next would be hinders to the fly to keep them out of your enclosure. An old trick ( and actually works) hang a zip~lock bag half filled with water and a penny inside near you outdoor pen. Also citronella plant that is planted near the area will help too.......
JD~


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 3, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> All Great tips from everyone â€¦..Iâ€™m assuming your enclosure is outside?
> If itâ€™s the common house fly Iâ€™m surprised since the temps in your area at this time would be cold. Common house fly (Musca domestica) is a cosmopolitan companion of humans and domestic animals. House flies are generally found in greatest numbers during the hotter summer months. House flies are less than 3/8 inch in length and have four dark stripes down the back of their thorax. They do not bite, House flies have sponging mouthparts and eat solid food by first liquefying it with their saliva.
> Under favorable conditions house flies can reproduce prodigiously because of their rapid developmental time and the large number of eggs produced by each femaleâ€”several batches of about 100 to 150 eggs. Eggs are laid in warm, moist, organic materials such as manure, garbage, lawn clippings, decaying vegetables and fruits, or soils contaminated with any of these materials. Under optimal summertime conditions, house flies can complete their development from egg to adult in as little as 7 days.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.. The torts are actually inside in lg basement enclosure... Seems in the last month they have taken hold big time... Not sure how they even got in as it's to cold out for them to be around... I'm wondering if somehow they or there eggs came in with the hay substrate....... I keep the enclosure pretty clean... Pick up there discharge all the time... Usually within hrs.... I do feed them fresh produce and remove what they don't eat at lights out...


----------

